

Ask HN: Please critique my product, ThoughtMuse - an online mindmap tool - thomanil
http://thoughtmuse.com

======
estherschindler
The demo was very good at giving me an immediate experience. Except I never
could figure out how to move items around.

I wonder if you might want to include some "below the fold" stuff in the demo,
or maybe as its wrapup, that gives me a hint of what else I could do, even if
it's not in the demo. I.e. "we won't show you here, but you can also create
fancy reports..."?

~~~
thomanil
Good point, will definately look at adding some more hints/teasers of other
stuff that can be done.

I'm also planning on producing some good content (articles and screencasts) on
what you can do with mindmapping both in general, and with ThoughtMuse
specifically.

